# Acer Aspire 5735z, Actualizacion de BIOS fallida.



## nicolas89 (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola a todos !!!!

Les cuento que formatie la notebook acer aspire 5735z le puse windows 7 ... instale los drivers .. y me encontre el de la BIOS la instale ... despues se reinicio la notebook ( no es si se reinicio ) lo cual se puso la pantalla toda *blanca* la desconecte de la corriente cc .. no se apagaba la pantalla *blanca*.. entonces le saque la bateria y bueno se apago ..  

y bueno haora no hace nada *absolutamente nada !!! * no prenden los leds* nada ! *

bueno a todo esto .. la desarme , recordando que si quitas la bateria de la BIOS la resetearia y volveria a estado normal ... pero no funciono ese metodo  

*"actualización de BIOS fallida"*  ? 
*mi duda:*
bueno pensando en identificar el chip de la BIOS y desoldar y remplazarlo por uno igual .. se podra solucionar el terrible problema ? . No se la vercion de la bios que tenia y el modelo .

*¿Como identificarlo?
¿Se podrá conseguir?*

*Gracias por su tiempo *

*Detalles de la notebook:*
procesador intel pentium t3200 dual core 2.00gb 
RAM: 3 GB 
*Disco Duro:* 320 GB 
*Video:* intel 4 series express chipset family


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 9, 2013)

Me pasó los mismo en mi Aspire 4720z, le cambié el chip por uno que saqué de otra tarjeta dañada (pero mismo modelo), pero de que se consigue no es fácil, el chip es una memoria flash de comunicación SPI, quizas si pudieras reprogramar la ¿guardaste un backup antes de actualizar?, bueno, no se cual es el chip que tengas pero si el diagrama que tengo es correcto, busca uno de 8 pines etiquetado como U50 en la leyenda de componentes.
De como conseguir uno igual o reprogramarla no se, por mi parte ando aprendiendo de MCU y espero con eso hacer mi propio programador para esas memorias.
Te dejo el diagrama.


----------



## nicolas89 (Abr 10, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Me pasó los mismo en mi Aspire 4720z, le cambié el chip por uno que saqué de otra tarjeta dañada (pero mismo modelo), pero de que se consigue no es fácil, el chip es una memoria flash de comunicación SPI, quizas si pudieras reprogramar la ¿guardaste un backup antes de actualizar?, bueno, no se cual es el chip que tengas pero si el diagrama que tengo es correcto, busca uno de 8 pines etiquetado como U50 en la leyenda de componentes.
> De como conseguir uno igual o reprogramarla no se, por mi parte ando aprendiendo de MCU y espero con eso hacer mi propio programador para esas memorias.
> Te dejo el diagrama.




Hola Nuyel
Te peso exactamente igual?  Porque no hace nada ...
esta muerta (una forma de decir)  .. suponiendo que reparando el u50 (la bios) mostraria sintomas que aun se pueda reparar? Mucbas Gracias por el diagrama !!! Vos decis que podra tener arreglo.? 
Saludos. 
Ojala pudiera reparar mi notebook :'( ...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 10, 2013)

Sí, mala actualización de la BIOS y después de que se reinició se quedo con la pantalla negra, sin encender ningún LED, si lo ultimo que hiciste fue intentar actualizar la BIOS es cosa de reprogramarla, si la BIOS falla la computadora no sabe como cargar el sistema correctamente por lo que ya no avanza, pero con que lo vuelvas a cargar debe encender.
Esta foto fue de cuando le cambié el chip y la conecté así para ver si encendía, casi lloro de alegría.





Ahora no vuelvo a tocar la BIOS hasta que aprenda a grabarla por SPI y cree un adaptador para poder conectarla y desconectarla por que andar soldando y desoldando como que no.


----------



## sucedaneo (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola, en los portátiles Acer hay una forma de recuperar la BIOS cuando se vuelve inaccesible. Prueba a pulsar teclas Fn+Esc al momento de encender el equipo y un crisis disk.
EL siguiente pdf es el manual de servicio de tu portatil:
http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire%205735%205735z%205335.pdf  mira la pagina 120 del  manual para ver las instrucciones de como recuperar tu BIOS.


----------



## Pablo M P (Abr 14, 2013)

Efectivamente como dice sucedaneo todos los ordenadores portatiles con BIOS phoenix se pueden recuperar con la utilidad  crisdisk y paciencia y una disquetera externa hay un blog donde explican como recuperar un portatil ACER yo yengo un ordenador compaq presario cq60-135es con la bios corrupta, ni me he pusto con ganas de arreglarlo por falta de tiempo pero he leido como se hace y en teoria es muy simple. Mas tarde pongo el link y los archivis necesarios.

Un saludo


----------

